# A window as a frame ... ....



## Lensmeister (May 16, 2005)

I thought this might work ..... but I think it didn't


----------



## LRJ (May 21, 2005)

it's always worth a try... i learn more when i mess up the first few times


----------



## mentos_007 (May 23, 2005)

exactly what LRJ said


----------

